# Belkin Wireless G Router 2.4ghz 802.11g problems



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Hey, im having problems logging onto my routers Settings. Ive tryed the numbers in the Search bar that are supposed to take you to a page with all the settings ? ( xxx.xx.0.1 Something like that ) but the page cannot be displayed for some reasons, the router is set up correct because all the correct lights are on and the Internet is connected. Just wondering if theres any way i can log onto the routers Settings?


if this doesnt make sense ill try and make it more clear tomorrow, but its 1:31am and im falling asleep. lol.


Thanks for the help.


( PS sorry if its in the wrong Catagory )


----------



## cjessee (Aug 22, 2005)

*IPconfig*

Perhaps the IP of your router or gateway is not what you think it is.

Go to Start -> Run and type cmd
Once the msdos screen comes up type ipconfig

The gateway that is listed will be the router, or should be anyway. This will at least tell us if you are hitting the correct gateway.Take that IP and type it up in the address bar of your browser... 

Perhaps rebooting the router will be a solution? you may have tried it, but I have noticed on some of the other routers, the router will continue to function but the "web service" that is running on the router refuses to run. So sometimes, punting the router will help this out. Post back and let us know.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

The gateway that is listed will be the router, or should be anyway. This will at least tell us if you are hitting the correct gateway.Take that IP and type it up in the address bar of your browser...

Ive took the Default Gateway IP, and the actaull IP adress and it still wont work, i get a Search page just telling me the page cannot be found.

ive got two Local Area connections.

Ethernet adapter Local Area connection with a Default Gateway 80.192.76.1

and

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3 with no default Gateway and the ip is 169.254.xx.xxx 



Also how do i "punt" the router? Ive switched it off over night but it still doesnt work.


Im not very good with networking/routers etc, im more of a hardware man  so sorry for my Newbieness.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## cjessee (Aug 22, 2005)

try pinging 80.192.76.1

Let's make sure that we have the right address... 

The 169.254.xxx.xxx is fine, that is just a connection that is not active. 

You may also want to change to a different browser and give it a shot that way. Other than that, I am not finding any information on this problem so I am not sure that I will be anymore help.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

i done Ping 80.192.76.1 in MSDOS and got:

Pinging 80.192.76.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 80.192.76.1: bytes=32 time=20ms TTL=255
Reply from 80.192.76.1: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=255
Reply from 80.192.76.1: bytes=32 time=13ms TTL=255
Reply from 80.192.76.1: bytes=32 time=15ms TTL=255

Ping statistics for 80.192.76.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0%
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 9ms, Maximum = 20ms, Average = 14ms


Ive also tryed other Browsers ( Firefox and IE ) but none work..

when i first hooked up my router i got on fine, but now i cant :4-dontkno 


Thanks for help.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

It should say somewhere on the router what its IP adress is. Try that, and if it doesn't work, reset the router and then try again.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

For 98 or ME, Start, Run, COMMAND to open a DOS window:
--- or ---
For 2K or XP, Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Leo>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : YOUR-73CD79EB2B
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810X Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-20-ED-6E-AE-90
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 82.41.218.24
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 82.41.218.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.31.64.115
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.31.64.39
62.31.112.39
62.31.144.39
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 13 May 2006 21:31:32
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 14 May 2006 15:35:31

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Motorola SURFboard SB5100 USB Cable
Modem #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-80-C8-75-C4
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.53.216
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\Leo>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

According to what I see, you don't have a broadband router. Your IP address is a public IP address, which indicates you're directly connected to the Internet. The Motorola SURFboard SB5100 is a modem, not a router.

ALso, you should not have the USB and the Ethernet connected at the same time. If you have an ISP that gives you multiple public IP addresses, you could connect a second computer to the USB.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

ive unplugged the USB and left the Ethernet connected... I dont think my ISP gives me multiple public IP addresses ( not sure ). Networking Confuses me :laugh: 

Also i have another Computer but how would i go about connecting it to the net using the USB? 


Confusing stuff for me, Thanks for all the Help though :-D


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need a broadband router to connect multiple computers. As luck would have it, there's a D-Link on sale for $19 after rebate. :grin:

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=10362363&adid=17662


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Wont none of these work?, this is the Modem/Router i have, The black Motorola surfboard was the one i was given when Broadband connected the internet, and the belkin one i brought.












Also i have a D-link ( 2 of them ) identical to this 










Will this one work for recieving the internet on my other PC?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I really need make/model of the units, not just a picture. :smile:

The Motorola SurfBoard is just a modem, I have no idea what the Belkin box is, it may well be a router. You obviously aren't using it currently, right?


----------



## kidrevival (Sep 19, 2009)

I use the same cable modem and there may be an easy fix to your solution.

1. Please double check to see that the Ethernet cable from the Motorola is connected to the router input connection. (this input will be a different color from all others) 

2. Then connect your computer to the router in any one of the 4 Ethernet connections. Make sure all your connections are firm and clicked in place. By the way that particular wireless router is made for wall mount, if that is done you'll have a clearer bandwidth connection and a further reach.)

3. The usb Ethernet would only be used on a different computer (not the one next to the cable modem). 

4. After you have used the setup disk find a wireless assistant on the program from the cd and follow instructions. Plug in your usb Ethernet to the computer your going to use it on. When cd setup is complete use a thumb drive to transfer wireless info to you other computer that you are going to use the usb Ethernet connector for. Just insert usb and it should come up with a window asking for a wireless setup, select that. Enjoy!


----------

